# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Spell check.

## I Robot

If anyone decides to download the spell check facility - I recommend using the UK mirror.

----------


## I Robot

This is a quick message to test the spell check functionality.

Hey!!! It really works. :Smile:  

Easy to use too.

----------


## Dave A

I don't see the spell check tool. Any idea what is the problem?

----------


## I Robot

Could be a browser issue. I see it works in IE, but not in Firefox.

----------


## Candy Bouwer

I am battling to access it too!..somewhere it gave me the option to down load it for firefox but still nothing. any other sujjjjjestions my spelling is terrible not to mention grammar as Al already pointed out.

----------


## Marq

*SPELLBOUND*
I have a spelling checker,
It came with my PC;
It plainly marks for my revue
Mistakes I cannot sea.

I've run this poem threw it,
I'm sure your please too no,
Its letter perfect in it's weigh,
My checker tolled me sew.
Unknown - Readers Digest

*ANOTHER WHEY*

The system works around us
scene by human I
This system has now tolled U
that no errors do eye spy

It has been thought that many
have tried to be in gene nous
but as you sea their is no whey
to beet this machine's ignore anus
MARQ - September 1994

----------


## Candy Bouwer

> This system has now tolled U
> that no errors do eye spy


Really Excellent Marq!!!!...guys we have a poet among us.....I say we should commission him to edit our spell I/spy...
Candy

----------


## Marq

Had to share this:-
My spell checker on Outlook emails just suggested the word "Lesbian" for "Wesbank" - How this spellchecker got there I have no idea - We probably have several sexually related words for Wesbank but somehow this one did not come to mind. 
Now I'm wondering..............

----------


## I Robot

:Smile: ROFLMAO 

Another couple of kinks discovered.

Sometimes you get an error message when initiating the download - click "Back" on your web browser, refresh the page, then hit the download link again. It works - don't ask me why.

The other warning is that IE might prevent the download from autostarting - depends on how up to date your IE version is. Watch for a warning bar at the top of the viewing area - click on it and select "download".

Finally, spell checkers reduce spelling mistakes - they certainly don't eliminate them.

Now if you'll excuse me I need to go find a lesbian to finance my next car purchase... :Wink:

----------


## Candy Bouwer

Lesbians aside haw about just dropping words out of everyday life....what about this one recently in the papers -I think it happened in Austrailia - forgive me if i'm wrong...anyway the guys banned the word "errection" from their computers in goverment departments. This was obviously done becuse of the sexual conotations. This caused major hassels in the Engineering works of that city, because when complaints (Relating to Buildings of course) that had this word in them was rejected and consequently caused untold drama.

----------

